# Rolling shop cabinet with granite top - $40 (Grass Valley, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Aug 2, 2020)

Rolling shop cabinet with granite top - tools - by owner - sale
					

Rolling shop cabinet with super flat granite top. Granite top has a protective cover. Wheels on...



					goldcountry.craigslist.org


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 2, 2020)

Funny, I was expecting granite like a counter top and thought why in the world would anybody use a granite counter top in a shop? I wonder if that is the same one I saw months ago on CL in South Bay? Seems like a good deal especially since sometime in its past it was calibrated. Didn’t know there was a outfit out os San Jose that did that.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 2, 2020)

In the 90s there was


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 2, 2020)

Last calibrated in '97. I'd pay $40 for the cabinet, looks like one of the commercially built ones for the purpose.


----------



## Mtnmac (Aug 2, 2020)

Aukai said:


> In the 90s there was


We used them yearly, they would calibrate all our inspection tools.  Thread gages, surface plates, mikes, CMM, all of it.  Pick up and delivery.  Not cheap, but minimal downtime.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Aug 3, 2020)

C-Bag, recommending you road trip to Grass Valley. A little pick up truck, two guys, park close up with two 2x or 4x4's and a pry bar, then the cabinet. That's 4 x 24 x 36 granite; weighs ~ 340 pounds. Cabinet about 45, and its certain to be screwed together panels.
It's wheeled; add a pair of extendable handles and 2 or 3 leveling screws or wedges [Airy Points are sufficient]. Mark the floor where you'll use it, park out of the way when not.
Just the plate is 10x that price new...just sayin


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 3, 2020)

Have yet to see anything like that in my area, especially at that absurdly low price. Sure would be nice to have the Enterprise's transporter right now. Mike


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 3, 2020)

Toolmaker51 said:


> C-Bag, recommending you road trip to Grass Valley. A little pick up truck, two guys, park close up with two 2x or 4x4's and a pry bar, then the cabinet. That's 4 x 24 x 36 granite; weighs ~ 340 pounds. Cabinet about 45, and its certain to be screwed together panels.
> It's wheeled; add a pair of extendable handles and 2 or 3 leveling screws or wedges [Airy Points are sufficient]. Mark the floor where you'll use it, park out of the way when not.
> Just the plate is 10x that price new...just sayin


Thanks for the recommendation TM51, but I already have a plate that I got local. A small machine shop went under several years ago and they were blowing out the tooling and I got 18x24 plate that had been inspected like 6mo before with a HD factory made stand for $65. Not a cabinet, and It’s not perfect but has proven itself reliable. There was a period where I kept seeing these huge plates for super cheap local. Like one was an old pink granite that was atleast 12” thick and weighed 1,000’s lbs on a low stand and it got down to $100. It sounded like a basket case, who knows how long it’d been outside and how it been treated. None the last couple of years but my shop can’t take anything bigger than that 18x24 luckily or I’d get myself in trouble.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 3, 2020)

Pressure's off, it's gone.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Aug 4, 2020)

I'd forgotten C-Bag had a plate; home to his height gauging equipment.
One item following me home is a 4' x 8' x 12" plate and stand, total weight is ~4400. And it's been out side. Not too concerned, it was outside a few million years already. It's marked as "Not Shop Use", which to me says 'Inspection Only'. Will check it and eventually have it surveyed. Blind luck, I promise; that providence [+understanding spouse] found affordable property to house a shop.
Pics coming, someday after major cleanup and reorganization.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 4, 2020)

Woa, now THAT is a surface plate! I guess you’re right about it being outside, but usually if it’s in somebody else‘s storage yard it’s at the bottom of a bunch of other junk. And not too many people have the respect for the finish on a granite plate.

Did that wonderful shop you had go away? That would have been just the place for a monster like that.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 4, 2020)

" Pics coming, someday after major cleanup and reorganization."
SOOOOO, we may be waiting awhile for pictures I take it?


----------

